# Farmers Market Question



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

For those of you who sell soap at local markets, how many bars of soap do you usually take?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My display gets filled at home and will hold 168 bars of soap. Then I take soap to fill another small display there that holds another 48 bars, so that 216. For my larger Saturday market I take extras of my best sellers otherwise I would sell out of some scents. Now I don't sell anywhere near all that but I like my display to be full. But for my big market, if I sell half, it's been a very good day.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok great. Thanks for the info. I have been making myself make 1-2 batches a day no matter what else I've got going on at home. I want to be able to make a couple of markets each month. I would love to see a picture of you display so maybe the hubby could make me one


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Kathy, I would love to see your case also.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

hmm a case do share?,,
I take all my different scents in baskets two 6 foot tables and a canopy, I have all my baskets in black plasic bread trays, I put them upside down cover with cloth, and create a presto quick elevated layer, my table is crammed full, I tuck the matching lotions in or near the matching soaps, we have loading nd unloading a science we can pack up and go in ten minutes. I usually have a ton of soap with me. Jonell and Necie have both seen my set up.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I take a minimum of 10 bars each of my slower selling stuff and as much as I can carry of my top sellers. I'll have 20-30 different scents (just depends how caught up I am with soaping!).


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

So far I've got a 100 bars. That's the most I've ever had at once! And it really didn't take all that long. Every day this week I have made two 5lb batches. I'm nearly out of scents though..going to have to reorder some of my favorites.

I hate experimenting with new scents that do not turn out well..it feels like such a waste of time.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> I hate experimenting with new scents that do not turn out well..it feels like such a waste of time.


Don't forget: One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lol I know. I'm going to wrap them up anyways!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh yes, and if you mess something up so that it 's Ugly, or something just gets Old, have a Discount Ugly bar basket for a buck a bar, or whatever. Folks try it at the cheap price find out how good it is to their skin and become HOOKED.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

I love the way Sherrie's set up looks. It has a rustic charm to it that draws a person over to see what's there


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a good idea! I would like to see Sherrie's set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I loooove the way Sherrie layers her table. I'm gonna try to do something like it this year.  

I took WAY too much soap to market last year (my first year doing Farmer's Market). This year I'm taking about 10 bars of each and seeing what sells and then taking more of those. I also take the *uglies* (ends, pieces, discontinued, etc) unwrapped in a basket and a small kitchen scale and sell them for .50c an ounce. I call it 'house soap' and tell people it's what we use at home. If they're picky about scent/ingredients/appearance (for gifts) then they buy the pretty wrapped stuff...at over twice the price.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So where's the pic of Sherrie's setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I *think* she's got a pic on her Bryrpatch business page on FB.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

tried to look this up. could you provide a link?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oooppss I see if I can find a photo : )









this isn't the best photo but it was handy, the blue/green table is a 6' plastic covered with 3 flipped over farmers crate black bread trays and covered with a board and more fabric


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry, I guess I need new photo's of the outside farmers market get up.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I like that.


----------

